# is this a rhombeus



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

This was sold to me as a peru highback and he is 7 inches the tail shot isn't so good. But it is straight at the end with no hayline edge. Just asking because someone questioned if it was one.
My Webpage


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like a Rhom to me.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I agree with sccavee...unsure of the location but it definitely looks like a rhom.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

I have a rhom and that's what it looks like, sorta. I was concerned when i first bought it, as it had alot of red on it's gill plate like yours. Everybody said rhoms have yellow only as colour. But there's so much variation within rhoms that i'm happy that what i do have is a rhom. It has lovely red eyes, a strong band of black on it's tail and a defined black edge to the anal fin.
Ta.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I tend to agree that it does look like an S. rhombeus.


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)

IMHO yes, it is a rhom.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys and frank, I didn't know for sure


----------



## Exotic_Fish (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't have Piranha but I have Altum AngelFish.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

One of my Rhoms look exactly like that except eyes are more red, fins have blue streaks and have gold flakes on scales. I was told mine was an Xingu.


----------

